# Gate latch



## Mercutio88 (Apr 30, 2013)

For the life of me I cannot find a type of gate latch or even a picture of it. It is the type that is on top of the gate and swings up. The closest thing I can find is called a throw over or gate loop for wood gates









but I'm looking for the type for chain link gates. Would really appreciate it if someone knows what it's called.
Thanks


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

A fork latch? http://www.lowes.com/pd_92583-80032-839653_0__?productId=3160885&Ntt=fork+latch&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dfork%2Blatch&facetInfo=

another: http://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-1-3-8-in-Galvanized-Fork-Latch-328534B/202499844?N=c3lw


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh look, with the same picture you threw up http://www.hooverfence.com/woodfence/4200.htm


----------



## Mercutio88 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies but nope. It is just like the picture I posted but it is rounded to fit over the frame of a chain link gate instead of wood. They're extremely common and I just can't understand why I have spent hours on the internet searching and can't find anything. 
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will never find one that will fit over the pipe they use for fencing, unless you have it custom made at a metal/welding shop. That is the only way I have seen them done.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

have never seen them fabricated but have used them,,, our fence sub haddem for a couple jobs we did,,, he didn't fab them either,,, iirc, they came from the fencing supplier & were off-the-shelf


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

itsreallyconc said:


> have never seen them fabricated but have used them,,, our fence sub haddem for a couple jobs we did,,, he didn't fab them either,,, iirc, they came from the fencing supplier & were off-the-shelf


They fab them in a shop somewhere, or can fab them in house. The over the pipe latches, like what the OP is looking for, for metal gates, you have to find a place that can order them, or simple, just get a local metal shop to make you one.

They are all going to look like the picture the OP posted. Here they have 2" and 3" throw over latches http://www.gatehingesboltslatchesan...cessories/Throw_Over_Loops/index.asp?catid=52


----------

